# Jarre Metropolis, solo song with philharmonic orchestra



## jalexis (Dec 31, 2018)

City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra recorded a double album of Jean-Michel Jarre music back in 2006.

Now some of this material has been converted into a song, Metropolis:


----------

